# Yaxell Dragon Fire



## Will_Owe80 (Dec 26, 2018)

Any thoughts on the referenced gyuto?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Not exactly a light weight, with 227g for the 8.5" version. The metal butt makes me sceptical about its balance. But I just don't know the knife.
If you were looking for an advanced stainless with micarta handle, I may advice the
https://www.sabatier-shop.com/cooking-knife-10-in-200-range-g10-handle.htmlForget all you know about French stainless - usually very soft, hardly taking an edge, with a terrible Fit&Finish. This is a lightweight, made of Sandvik's 14C28N. Excellent F&F, at the level of a Misono's, kept at a well-balanced 60Rc. Comes even with a decent factory edge - rather exceptional, I'd say. Only available as a 250mm but its weight - <190g IIRC - doesn't make it feel like that. Balance point in front of the handle. Comes with a leather saya. A snapshot


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Another thing, the Yaxel is BD1N steel, good edge retention but very course grained. The Sab is actually razor steel, and also has good edge retention. Other good choices of known value:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ecials/products/gesshin-240mm-stainless-gyuto
https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapsgy21.html
https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tachgy21.html


----------

